# Vintage frame that accepts Disc brakes



## Stegerman (May 24, 2013)

I was gifted a pair of 26" XTR wheels and want to build a vintage dropbar bike with disc brakes around them.

Any suggestions on a vintage frame I can get my hands on that was built for disc brakes? Looking for ideas and recommendations from the knowledgeable masses.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

What timeframe are you looking at? If you want earlier than 2001'ish, you might want to look at a disc brake adapter. Just anecdotally, I'd say disc brake mounts on the frame weren't completely normal until sometime around 2004, probably somewhere around 50/50 between 2002 and 2004, less but still seen between 99 and 2001. As far as forks go, most suspension forks from 2000 and later had some form of disc brake mounts on them.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

From memory, a lot of frames were disc ready around 2000-2001 and forks from a couple of years earlier, but yes, not the era that we would call "vintage" around here.

What are you wanting to achieve by doing a vintage bike? You might be able to track down something in steel with disc tabs. Plenty of later model steel bikes out there with disc tabs that are versatile enough for the task. Salsa Ala Carte, or Soma Groove spring to mind.

Grumps


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Could also ask a local bike builder how much to tack on some brake tabs. Might need to add a support bracket between the seat and chain stays too, just because most old seatstays weren't designed for brake load there.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I had a local frame builder add disc tabs on my 1997 MOOTS YBB Superlight for $100. Now I can swap between my 26" Mavic Crossmax wheels and my Mavic 29'er wheels with 700x35 cross tires mounted to them. The cross setup is great for long gravel rides and winter road riding.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Just use a modenish bike. Nothing truly vintage had disc brake tabs.


----------



## Stegerman (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Probably go the route of a newer steel frame. I was just thinking how cool the mix between old school and new would be.


----------

